
Opensourcing my codes for training AlexNet using Keras - dr39
https://github.com/duggalrahul/AlexNet-Experiments-Keras
======
dr39
Open sourcing my codes for training AlexNet using Keras, in three useful
scenarios :-

    
    
        1. Training from scratch
        2. Finetuning a pre-trained model
        3. Extracting features from a specific layer
    

Github link : [https://github.com/duggalrahul/AlexNet-Experiments-
Keras](https://github.com/duggalrahul/AlexNet-Experiments-Keras)

Blog post : [https://rahulduggal2608.wordpress.com/2017/04/02/alexnet-
in-...](https://rahulduggal2608.wordpress.com/2017/04/02/alexnet-in-keras/)

Would love to take up suggestions/critical comments. Please report any
bugs/issues under the issues section on the github project webpage.

Thanks

